# Can I Tow This



## frozen (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a 2002 Avalanche and the manual says I can tow a max of 7450. My wife and I have never had a TT and have never even used one but would like to take the plunge. We are looking at the Outback Kargoroo 28KRS or maybe the 23KRS(she realy like the slide out though). We don't have any 4 wheelers or motor bikes but do have ours and our kids mountain bikes. What I don't under stand is the weights in the brochure. One says "shipping weight of 6070" the other says "carrying capacity 1480". Am I right in thinking that if I add these two numbers togeither than that is the maximum that this TT is able to weigh and the most I would be pulling. We will probable upgrade the truck that we have next year but I think as long as we don't bring a bunch of stuff we should be okay for now.

Thank you.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First of all, Welcome to Outbackers!









Next, if your vehicle has a max tow capacity of 7450, that would be the absolute MAX would even be thinkable and that for only a very shsort time.

There is an 80% rule that is commonly used that says that whatever your max is, to tow safely you shoiuld tow only 80% of that weight. Thus your 7450 shrinks to 5960 which is the max weight you should tow.

Most any salesman will tell you that your vehicle can tow anything. They are out to sell the biggest thing on the lot, bigger commission. There are a few who will tell you the truth.

The 23 would be a lot safer.

I can understand wanting to get the bigger one, and you may actually like the bigger one, but unless you are going to upgrade the tow vehicle, the 28 likely will be too much.


----------



## frozen (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for answering so quickly. It looks like the 23KRS is in my future then.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You're welcome.

I'm sure others will chime in shortly.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

What he said!

I have pushed it and have been lucky but not without scaring the crap out of myself s few times! I have since upgraded my tow vehicle and feel much safer and driving is almost stress free, now if I could just eliminate most of the idiots on the road who couldn't drive to save a life.

good luck! and welcome to the site!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Please do not forget to also consider your Avalanche's Gross Vehicle Weight Rating. A lot of folks will only look at the towing capacity, and that is only part of the story; sort of like buying a house without inspecting its foundation. Your Avalanche may be able to tow (horizontally) 7450 lbs, but it will also have a maximum payload (vertical) capacity. You will need to know the GVWR and the unloaded weight of your truck. The difference is the payload capacity. Alternatively, the load capacity should be indicated on the sticker on the driver's door post. Take the base unloaded weight of the vehicle, add the weight of all the occupants and all the stuff packed in the vehicle, the weight of your hitch, then add the tongue weight of the camper. Don't forget that the published tongue weight is the unloaded weight with no options installed, so if you have propane tanks and a battery up front, then they are not included in the published total and will also need to be added. Then you'll need to add most of the weight of whatever you are carrying in the toy room since most of that weight will be carried on the hitch, thus your vehicle's axles.

In many cases, half-ton vehicles will be able to handle the towing capacity but not the payload capacity. Make sure you are safely within both limits.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers frozen.









Based on the tow rating you give, I'm assuming you have a 1/2 ton Avalanche. That means that your biggest problem is not going to be staying under your tow limit, it's going to be staying under the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (the maximum loaded weight) for your truck. If you look at the sticker on the driver side door you should be able to determine the rating for your truck.

The payload capacity for the 1/2 ton Avalanche is fairly low, and you'll be surprised how quickly you can surpass it. My first Avalanche was a 2002 1/2 ton 4X4, with a tow capacity of 7,300 pounds. At the time I was towing a hybrid trailer with a loaded weight of 4,600 pounds and a loaded tongue weight of 600 pounds. I was well within the tow capacity, but when I weighed my combo on a truck scale I found that with the loaded trailer hitched up, a full tank of gas, a few camping supplies in the back of the truck, and my dog and I in the cab, I was within 250 pounds of the trucks' GVWR. That was too close for my liking, especially since it meant that if I had a passenger or two as well I would have been over the GVWR. Problem solved by trading up to my current 3/4 ton Avalanche - which ultimately meant I had plenty of truck for my current Outback.









The listed tongue weight for the 23KRS is 560 pounds, but that is a "dry" weight - no propane in the tanks, no battery, nothing packed in the trailer. The real life loaded tongue weight will most likely be at least 100 pounds higher than that. If there is a truck scale anywhere near you, I would suggest you take a ride with the whole family and whatever gear you would anticipate carrying in the truck loaded up, find out your weight, and see how much room you have to spare for the tongue weight of the trailer.

Good luck!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Frozen!!
Welcome to Outbackers!! 
Nice job asking about the TV before buying the TT. This site has been an abundance of great info for us as we began our camping chapter. We've towed all kinds of equipment and construction related trailers, but a TT is a whole new deal. 
So judging by the "Frozen" screen name you too, are from the north. Wanna share? We like to know these things, spouse, kids, dogs, ESPECIALLY dogs!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi frozen
















to Outbackers! 









We have the 28krs and were originally towing it with our 3/4 ton Suburban...Not sure why, but it began to struggle when towing up hills. After awhile we no longer felt safe with the burb's performance, so we replaced it with our Dodge 1 ton and are soooo happy we did.

You would be amazed at how much stuff you can fit in the garage when you don't have space taken up by those pesky dirt bikes and quads







It adds up really quick!

Good luck with your decision,


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Any of the 28 models are a great excuse to upgrade tow vehicles after towing them with a 1/2 ton!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

A good rule of thumb to arrive at your vehicles towing capacity is to subtract the TV payload capacity from the towing capacity. The owners manual will tell you that the towing capacity is reduced by passengers and cargo. So by subtracting the payload from the towing capacity, you will have a better margin of safety for choosing your trailer based it's total unloaded weight. Be sure to look at ULVW and not just ale weight. If ale weight and tongue weight are added together, you will get ULVW. 
I used to own a Avalanche and loved it, EXCEPT when towing. It would downshift into third on the slightest grade, and the trailer at the time was only 3k lbs. The RPM's would go way up the the thing would be screaming! Only 11mpg with 3000lbs at 70mph.
Have a diesel now and tow 8100lb fiver at 70mph and get 11mpg and it rarely downshifts on grades. LOVE it. Good luck PCM


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Frozen,

First, Welcome...second, is your Avalanche the 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton? We towed a 26rs with the 1/2 ton for about 2 years. It wasn't perfect but it was safe. When we could afford to, we upgraded the TV to an Excursion diesel...now we can tow just about anything!

Good luck!

Clare

If you have more questions about the Avalanche, pm my husband, Tim (Hatcityhosehauler)


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

i have leaned from everyone n this forum so very much--remember to check your TV manual for your COMBINED weight rating--thats everyone, fuel, TT and all your" fixins''--my 07 Toy Crew Max will tow 10500 BUT my combined (GCVWR) is 16000--take off my 7000LB truck and i am down to 9000...just my opinion...also if you go to the scales (ours is $8 a weight). LEVEL your TT to get accurate weights...
OH!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## frozen (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks to all. I will head out at lunch and get the sticker numbers and start crunching the numbers. Here is my back ground info... I, my wife and two kids live in Anchorage AK. We love to camp, fish...but the wife does not enjoy tent camping very much. My 13 year old daughter doesn't like the sound of bears sniffing around the tent with just a "thin" piece of cloth to seperate them(it has happened). My truck is a 2002 Chevy Avalanche 1500 4x4 that I got last June (first truck ever) but had no idea I was going to be looking for something like a TT at the time or I would have looked for a 2500 Avalanche. Love the vehicle but have never towed anything, ever.

Does anyone have any ideas on a comfortable size TT for two adults and 2 kids (sometimes 4). I know that I you would need to know more about my vehicle but all I can think of off the top of my head is that it has a 5.3 engine 3.73 gears. It weights in at just shy of 6000 LBS with a tow rating of 7300 LBS. All rest is fog for now. I know that if is almost identicle to a 1500 suburban if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm, the DD doesn't like Bears sniffing through the tent....









Well that sounds like you need a hard sided trailer.









Unfortunately, Keystone just eliminated several mid size trailers that would have been nice for you.








The 23KRS or 23RS would probably work. The 26RS was nice if you can find one used. The cheaper version of the Outback is the passport that has a 240QS that has 4 bunks.

Most importantly, get the weight info, and we can all help with explinations and PLENTY of opinions. Opinions will vary, but that's what makes the world go round right?








(Of course I'm always right.....














)

IMO, I wouldn't pull more that 26-28' of acutal TT behind a 1/2 ton vehicle. My 28RSDS was a bit long (30'11") and therefore I have a new truck sitting in the driveway









Even if you decide a non-OB trailer is best for you, we would be happy to welcome you into the family and assist with WDH selection, setup, and any assistance in getting ready for your next stage of camping








We can even lend moral support if you need some after a stressful experience.









Good luck!!!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We tow a 26RS very comfortably with an Avalanche, but I would not go with any thing bigger. With a 5.3L and 3.73 set-up, I would look closely at a 21RS or a 23RS. With either floor plan, you can sleep at least 4 wthout folding down a table or sofa to create a bed. If you have guests, then you'd have the extra beds available when needed. Welcome to the Outbackers. First time I ever camped in a trailer was on a cold, rainy Memorial Day weekend in Homer, Alaska in a '60's style teardrop trailer. Memories of a lifetime!


----------

